# Escaping the United States



## Spooky Doot Skelly (Jan 17, 2021)

I know Josh has discussed multiple times on his streams that it's a good idea to escape the US. I assume that is not a controversial position to take here, but the question remains: how? There are a limited number of skills and jobs one can get that would allow them to move anywhere and work completely independent of the country they are in. I think Josh is in a unique position where he has really created something amazing (KF) and is just getting fucked over by Payment Processors and Banks; if the comptroller's regulation is enacted properly and everything goes according to plan (fingers crossed) he is in a very good position to make money long term, plus he has the skills he developed over years of keeping this place up with countries pointing nuclear artillery at it. 

Any of you here have any plans on ways to effectively escape America and still continue to make money? My current profession (traditional engineering) does not lend itself well to travel. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Tookie (Jan 17, 2021)

Learn2code, or failing that, graphic design is a decent option to be mobile.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Jan 17, 2021)

Learn to Code, become a Bitcoin Billionaire, or join a mercenary group and shoot sand people.


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 17, 2021)

Josh also says that basically every other country is a shithole. 

But yea. Have fun.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 17, 2021)

Learn different languages, including Chinese and Japanese. Learning about coding is second nature, but not to the tech-illiterate.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Jan 17, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> Josh also says that basically every other country is a shithole.
> 
> But yea. Have fun.


He's not wrong, but then it's all about perspective


----------



## Spooky Doot Skelly (Jan 17, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> Josh also says that basically every other country is a shithole.
> 
> But yea. Have fun.


Large metropolitan areas are all mostly the same, yes.


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 17, 2021)

Do it the old fashioned way and join the French Foreign Legion.


----------



## Radical Cadre (Jan 17, 2021)

Or learn some decent survival and social skills and escape _into  _the United States. There's so much open space and lots of friendly people. It isn't hard to get away from the madness and still live in the best and most-free country on Earth.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jan 17, 2021)

go to brazil


----------



## DeadFish (Jan 17, 2021)

Seek refugee status in Russia to trigger controversy


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jan 17, 2021)

There’s a few places you can move to. I’ve lived abroad for about three years in Paraguay and about half a year in Mexico for work. It’s not nearly as bad as I thought it’d be and you can get some decent places for dirt cheap. Honestly, I felt that LA and some major cities up here were _way_ more dangerous. Honestly it’s not a bad idea, especially if you can learn to code or find some other remote job. Dollars go a lot farther too. You don’t have to do it forever either, you can just do it while paying off debt or you can invest a lot, but if you have a decent tech job you can live like a king. Hell, if you had a mediocre remote job that pays in US dollars you can live like a king.

I wouldn’t recommend moving if you’re doing it because you’re depressed, black pilled, or have blue balls. You’ll only feel worse or even more stressed out. Moving won’t change who you are or your mental health.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jan 17, 2021)

Move to the Caribbean.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 17, 2021)

Do whatever the chinks tell you to?


----------



## Postal_Dude (Jan 17, 2021)

Josh is a fucking retard. Don't listen to him.

But to answer your question, prolly just join the military to shoot beard people.


----------



## LargeChoonger (Jan 17, 2021)

Ideally, we all band together and raid navy scrapyards to create a giant steel galleon the size of a city and go wherever we want


----------



## Jewthulhu (Jan 17, 2021)

You're better off just moving to a rural area and learning to be self-sufficient outside of the culture. You probably shouldn't move to another country unless you have familial or religious ties to the place. 


TendieGremlin said:


> go to brazil


HUE HUE HUE


----------



## Pandy Fackler (Jan 17, 2021)

mr spongecake said:


> I know Josh has discussed multiple times on his streams that it's a good idea to escape the US. I assume that is not a controversial position to take here, but the question remains: how? There are a limited number of skills and jobs one can get that would allow them to move anywhere and work completely independent of the country they are in. I think Josh is in a unique position where he has really created something amazing (KF) and is just getting fucked over by Payment Processors and Banks; if the comptroller's regulation is enacted properly and everything goes according to plan (fingers crossed) he is in a very good position to make money long term, plus he has the skills he developed over years of keeping this place up with countries pointing nuclear artillery at it.
> 
> Any of you here have any plans on ways to effectively escape America and still continue to make money? My current profession (traditional engineering) does not lend itself well to travel. Any ideas would be appreciated.


There are a number of potential options. Coding, yes. Anything online requiring freelance. 

I know of a few individuals who finance their international lifestyle by being teleworking truck dispatches, but that requires a little experience. The entry to that field is 9-11 emergency dispatch, which has a very low bar of entry and good pay and benefits. Soul destroying work.

They're are a number of potential jobs in the western world that are seasonal and also have a pay rate that would enable international travel in the off season. Anything in northern oil fields, a number of pretty good agricultural jobs, wildfire or land management agency seasonal technical work (range technicians, biologists). Also to consider is any job that pays reasonably well and is self directed, so that yearly sabaticals visiting potential locations can be undertaken. 

Another thing to take into consideration is that with modest savings and learning a hands-on skillset, you can very quickly establish an upper middle class lifestyle in a third world shithole by starting a business funded with your first world job. The actual value of your total assets would decrease, but quality of life may increase. Depends on the location. Many countries have provisions for visa extensions for those starting business, and a citizenship path for those with a investment threshold. 

Or just commit massive credit fraud, ditch out with all of it in Monero, and larp as Mcfee.



The Shadow said:


> Do it the old fashioned way and join the French Foreign Legion.


They've been trying to cut back on western applicants for a good long time now, especially if they do not speak any French. For some reason I remember reading that a lot of Mongolians are joining.


----------



## dopy (Jan 17, 2021)

LEARN TO SWIM
LEARN TO SWIM

real answer: learn to homestead, stay off the radar as much as possible, form networks with people whom you trust.

several insane r*ght wingers believe that we are on the verge of civilizational collapse (within a couple hundred years) so forming smol communities now might not be a bad idea.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Jan 17, 2021)

Fuck off, we're full.

t. the rest of the planet

In all seriousness though, where the fuck else would you run to? The US at least is sparse, lawful and decentralized enough to provide some stay of execution from the powers that be, most of the world is a lot worse in that regard. If you have to ask us for advice to find some Third World country to emigrate to, then that probably means it isn't that great an idea to begin with.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jan 17, 2021)

This information might be 60+ years out of date, but if you join the US military, defect to North Korea. They will give you a bunch of free shit including a wife (who is actually a spy out to report on you), set you up in a nice apartment in Pyongyang, and even give you an acting career (as the bad guy/imperialist) in propaganda films. I'm not sure if they'll take just anyone, so you might need to spend a few years in the military first and try and get access to something secret first or at least learn a useful skill, but if you do then you're set for life since DPRK loves defectors. You will also make the news since no US soldier has defected since the early 80s (and only 6 have total).

Also, remember to watch out for the minefield in the DMZ, don't get shot dead, and you will be beaten and tortured for a few days before you'll be able to convince them you hate America and genuinely want to live in glorious North Korea. It's probably possible to defect to DPRK if you aren't in the military, but you'll need some sort of security clearance or knowledge of corporate secrets that takes a lot more work than just a couple of years in the military doing whatever.

Slightly harder is going to some country that hates the US like Russia or China and ignore the fact that everything is a rusty, broken piece of shit including the commieblock you live in. Enjoy the freedom to criticize all manner of US government policies but make sure you don't say a word about the local conditions. Get lucky and become a government mouthpiece for anti-US propaganda.


Radical Cadre said:


> Or learn some decent survival and social skills and escape _into  _the United States. There's so much open space and lots of friendly people. It isn't hard to get away from the madness and still live in the best and most-free country on Earth.


To an extent this is true, but little by little this is going away. If you live in a rural area in a red state, you can just turn off the news and not know much of the clusterfuck that's going on in DC or other shithole cities. Your problems are local, like corrupt asshole cops connected with some local douchebag or the methheads down the road trying to steal copper from your A/C unit. Problem is, a lot of these places are getting fucked over hard by outsiders, like look at Governor Blackface in Virginia, fags from Boston moving to New Hampshire and Maine, or the fags from California moving to every other state. You never know when some city is going to end up the next Austin or Portland and become some "hip" city where the usual group of freaks and degenerates will flock to. And once they do, they'll turn that city into a cesspool of crime and degeneracy, vote to bring in as many illegals as they can, and then slowly chip away at the state until they take over.

You're mostly right, but it's expensive to be self-sufficient in a suitable rural area, and the suburbs are creeping closer day by day to many of the easiest (as in, still kinda close to a major city) rural areas.


Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> Move to the Caribbean.


IIRC in some Caribbean nations (and a few others IIRC--I hear if you're black then Liberian citizenship is easy to get) it's easy for foreigners to get citizenship and once you have a foreign citizenship and a solid place of living outside the US, you can withdraw assets from the US and renounce citizenship so Uncle Sam won't take any of your tax money ever again. I have heard of people who "collect" citizenship from several countries so they or their businesses can always be under useful tax laws.

Because here's a funny thing about US tax law--if you have American citizenship, you will be taxed, period, no matter where you or your assets are. If you don't pay, then you will find a massive tax bill waiting for you although IIRC most global financial institutions will cough up money to the US government if they demand it. The only way to escape is to renounce your citizenship and never set foot here again.


----------



## ClownBrew (Jan 17, 2021)

Jewthulhu said:


> You're better off just moving to a rural area and learning to be self-sufficient outside of the culture. You probably shouldn't move to another country unless you have familial or religious ties to the place.
> 
> HUE HUE HUE



Even the religious ties most likely won't get him very far.

Only a shortage occupation (engineers and informatics guys are pretty plentiful everywhere) will get an immigrant into a country without an actual parent or spouse from that country.

For instance, Styxhexenhammer did not embark on his Netherlands soul-quest as a professional Youtuber with a pocket full of dreams. He actually married a Yuropoor.

That's how it goes.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jan 17, 2021)

LargeChoonger said:


> Ideally, we all band together and raid navy scrapyards to create a giant steel galleon the size of a city and go wherever we want


Or we can just liberate a cruise ship that’s docked because of covid and make our own country but with blackjack and hookers.


----------



## Klaptrap (Jan 18, 2021)

I'd suggest trying to move into a rural area. Then to collect guns, money and connections until finally you can afford to emigrate in less than a year, or escape on a moment's (week or less) notice. It is also preferable to have a small private plane and live in a border state. This is all both hypothetical and a long-term goal to chase. (Really homie, the US has it rough but nothing garauntees we're headed for war. Fortify your life here first.)

Actually nevermind. Go with what @IAmNotAlpharius said.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 18, 2021)

You could just save your money, pack, find another country, charter a plane and hope for the best.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Jan 18, 2021)

Are there any countries left that still welcome white American men?


----------



## Rusty Crab (Jan 18, 2021)

dip yourself in shoe polish and Europe will let you in for free.


----------



## ZombiefiedFerret (Jan 18, 2021)

Throw yourself in the ocean.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jan 18, 2021)

Radical Cadre said:


> Or learn some decent survival and social skills and escape _into  _the United States. There's so much open space and lots of friendly people. It isn't hard to get away from the madness and still live in the best and most-free country on Earth.



Just make sure you're better at hiding your track than Uncle Ted was.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Jan 18, 2021)

mr spongecake said:


> I know Josh has discussed multiple times on his streams that it's a good idea to escape the US. I assume that is not a controversial position to take here, but the question remains: how? There are a limited number of skills and jobs one can get that would allow them to move anywhere and work completely independent of the country they are in. I think Josh is in a unique position where he has really created something amazing (KF) and is just getting fucked over by Payment Processors and Banks; if the comptroller's regulation is enacted properly and everything goes according to plan (fingers crossed) he is in a very good position to make money long term, plus he has the skills he developed over years of keeping this place up with countries pointing nuclear artillery at it.
> 
> Any of you here have any plans on ways to effectively escape America and still continue to make money? My current profession (traditional engineering) does not lend itself well to travel. Any ideas would be appreciated.


I have a plan no you cannot have it.

For you I recommend you learn languages in ex-soviet bloc countries. Your skills would be applicable and desirable and those countries remember what is like to be fist fucked up the ass so you might have more time there but honestly: There is no escape. Shit is going to get bad and we are going to just have to ride it out.

Sorry but that is the way it is...


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jan 18, 2021)

See Black Widow: only in theaters May 2021 for tips on how to escape the US


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jan 18, 2021)

Got the training and skills to make it pretty much anywhere.  Just need to learn Russian now.


----------



## JosephStalin (Jan 18, 2021)

If you are in California, just leave there and you should be just fine.  Hoping I can get the fuck out of CA soon.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Jan 18, 2021)

I know the perfect place that is full of great beauty and wonder and I doubt that any commie or globalist billionaire would want to set up shop in to ruin:




You might want to read a few books on the subject of surviving extremely cold conditions long term before you move. I'd also recommend that you marry someone that agrees to living in such a harsh environment beforehand so that you have a motivation to keep at it and don't go crazy from the crushing loneliness (unless you're into that kind of thing).

It will be hard at first, but you will grow accustomed to the frostbite and meat only diet. There is also the possibility that should all fail and you succumb to the cold, someone will come across your frozen body and revive you. It will most likely be a few decades in the future when you awake with all your loved ones old or dead, but wouldn't that be cool to see what the future is like.

Good luck, and if we ever cross paths out there in the wild, don't talk to me. I already have enough on my plate as it is.


----------



## Large (Jan 18, 2021)

mr spongecake said:


> I know Josh has discussed multiple times on his streams that it's a good idea to escape the US. I assume that is not a controversial position to take here, but the question remains: how? There are a limited number of skills and jobs one can get that would allow them to move anywhere and work completely independent of the country they are in. I think Josh is in a unique position where he has really created something amazing (KF) and is just getting fucked over by Payment Processors and Banks; if the comptroller's regulation is enacted properly and everything goes according to plan (fingers crossed) he is in a very good position to make money long term, plus he has the skills he developed over years of keeping this place up with countries pointing nuclear artillery at it.
> 
> Any of you here have any plans on ways to effectively escape America and still continue to make money? My current profession (traditional engineering) does not lend itself well to travel. Any ideas would be appreciated.


Go to Poland and PICK BERRY.


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Jan 18, 2021)

Teach Engrish in Asia. Not as sweet of a deal as it used to be but there's still some demand. You wont be wealthy by any means but you'll be comfy enough to at least enjoy where you're living.


----------



## Jewthulhu (Jan 18, 2021)

ClownBrew said:


> Even the religious ties most likely won't get him very far.
> 
> Only a shortage occupation (engineers and informatics guys are pretty plentiful everywhere) will get an immigrant into a country without an actual parent or spouse from that country.
> 
> ...


Fair point. I was thinking more about cultural assimilation then how to get in. Even if you're an atheist, there's some places that you just won't fit in, or will actively give you a hard time.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Jan 18, 2021)

It sounds trite, but learning to code helps open doors, as does learning a foreign language.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jan 18, 2021)

SuudsuAddict said:


> Are there any countries left that still welcome white American men?








FunPosting101 said:


> It sounds trite, but learning to code helps open doors, as does learning a foreign language.


Agreed. The more languages you know the better.


----------



## DeadFish (Jan 18, 2021)

Serious answer? Muslim countries.
Convert and flee to one. Claim asylum

Dont do this unless youre damn sure you want to be a Muslim.


----------



## Large (Jan 18, 2021)

DeadFish said:


> Serious answer? Muslim countries.
> Convert and flee to one. Claim asylum
> 
> Dont do this unless youre damn sure you want to be a Muslim.


You forgot to include a helpful guide.


			https://www.wikihow.com/Become-a-Muslim


----------



## Bloitzhole (Jan 18, 2021)

Large said:


> Go to Poland and PICK BERRY.


But what if the poles implant a brain scanning device?


----------



## GhostNotes (Jan 18, 2021)

JosephStalin said:


> If you are in California, just leave there and you should be just fine.  Hoping I can get the fuck out of CA soon.


fuck off we're full
t. rest of america


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jan 18, 2021)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> I wouldn’t recommend moving if you’re doing it because you’re depressed, black pilled, or have blue balls. You’ll only feel worse or even more stressed out. Moving won’t change who you are or your mental health.


This in particular!


----------



## Large (Jan 18, 2021)

Bloitzhole said:


> But what if the poles implant a brain scanning device?


Efficiency of berry picking may suffer.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jan 18, 2021)

Where the fuck are you going to go? America may be "The Great SatanTM" but it's still probably the best country to live in.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 18, 2021)

Though I'm stuck here, I've pretty much already checked out mentally from America of Current Year. I don't really read American news anymore - unless it's politically "neutral" stuff like space discoveries - because it seems it's all "you gotta accept The Narrative® bro" hot take BS. I haven't had access to TV broadcasts since the DTV transition. And I don't really view or play American media from Current Year because it seems like it's all political Clown World crap.

American media from before 2012 is like it's from a different country now. Also, not upgrading electronics helps one to stay out of the Current Year loop.


----------



## MadStan (Jan 18, 2021)

America imports a great deal of it's skilled labor.  These same jobs are in most other countries that are highly skilled; but few Americans are hired for it.

If you are highly skilled in anything there is a job for you almost everywhere; if not, you compete with everyone else.  It really doesn't matter the field.  Experts in Waste, trash, welding, engineering, components, chemicals, painting, construction, you name it are in demand in almost any country. The key is to be skilled.

As for KF, I think if he ever wanted to create a backdoor way to receive funds there are plenty on here (including myself) more than willing to help, I do not like that he has been cut off in the way he has; and corralled into a class of "types" on the internet to which he clearly does not belong.  That is darn wrong.

I like the new color scheme on KF BTW.


----------



## DeadFish (Jan 18, 2021)

From what Im hearing if you are white stay away from Jewish controlled nations. Thats where all the white hate is being institutionalized.

Unlees you become Jewish and live in Israel.


----------



## Spooky Doot Skelly (Jan 18, 2021)

Johan Schmidt said:


> Where the fuck are you going to go? America may be "The Great SatanTM" but it's still probably the best country to live in.


I've been abroad for work multiple times (didn't get to chose the country though). I enjoyed my stays on those countries much more than where I am in the United States (for the record, I'm in probably the best place to be in the US at the moment given the current situation). 
But again my stints in those countries weren't by choice, they were by-and-large assignments on contracts for a limited time. I can confidently say that America is not the greatest country to live in by a long shot.


----------



## Large (Jan 18, 2021)

DeadFish said:


> From what Im hearing if you are white stay away from Jewish controlled nations. Thats where all the white hate is being institutionalized.
> 
> Unlees you become Jewish and live in Israel.


You forgot to include a tool that allows one to become Jewish.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Jan 18, 2021)

Convert to Judaism and you are pretty much guaranteed to be safe in America and you get an Israeli passport. It’s a year to convert but then you have the magical ability to call anything you don’t like anti-semitic and get automatic deference as a result. BLM didn’t burn down any synagogues, they know the score.


----------



## furūtsu (Jan 18, 2021)

America isn't a commie shithole yet, far from it, and (rate me optimistic if you please) I doubt it will become one anytime soon. If the US falls, given that it's the defacto global superpower at the moment, the rest of the world is going to be fucked to varying degrees anyway.

That being said, I've heard Poland's cost of living is pretty cheap, and most Poles speak English well enough that you don't have to be fluent in their language though it definitely helps. Learn to code and you could probably have it pretty decent there. You wouldn't be living the high life but Poland is far less pro-censorship than the USA and their women are less fat.

Edit: honestly you could apply what I wrote above to most ex-Soviet countries excluding Russia.


----------



## The best and greatest (Jan 19, 2021)

Go to Thailand

Learn the Thai language

Get a job with a company who  can make use of your language skills and can  pay you well for it

Optional: If you plan on sticking around convert to Buddhism so people there will be more inclined towards you


----------



## AnaphylacticShock (Jan 19, 2021)

I know someone from an ex soviet country.  Came to US about 15 years ago.  Family currently living in old country is pretty well connected, he could land a relatively decent job if he went back and live quite comfortably.  
He would still rather ride out the storm in the US then go back.  The corruption here is bad, but it's really terrible there.  Also because of brain drain, the health care in that country sucks.


----------



## Kyria the Great (Jan 19, 2021)

What all ya'll have posted are too small brained. What a real chad does is gets many, many like minded individuals, especially if they have had hardcore military service and take over a third world nation under the cover you are hired by the government, but in reality you are all the shadow leaders of the country.


----------



## Large (Jan 21, 2021)

Kyria the Great said:


> What all ya'll have posted are too small brained. What a real chad does is gets many, many like minded individuals, especially if they have had hardcore military service and take over a third world nation under the cover you are hired by the government, but in reality you are all the shadow leaders of the country.


Trully big brain freebooters will take over the Falklands and claim to be Argentinian.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Jan 21, 2021)

Honestly, having thought about this a bit, anyone really worried about this upcoming administration would be probably better off moving into the reddest of the red states instead of moving abroad. No need to learn a foreign language, and the culture there will certainly be easier to fit into then one in a completely different country.


----------



## The best and greatest (Jan 21, 2021)

Also "Escape" implies people would actively stop you from leaving.

You can just leave.


----------



## stares at error messages (Jan 21, 2021)

Chive Turkey said:


> Fuck off, we're full.
> 
> t. the rest of the planet
> 
> In all seriousness though, where the fuck else would you run to? The US at least is sparse, lawful and decentralized enough to provide some stay of execution from the powers that be, most of the world is a lot worse in that regard. If you have to ask us for advice to find some Third World country to emigrate to, then that probably means it isn't that great an idea to begin with.


>lawful
It's not who enforces the laws that matters. It's who writes them. This is probably generational issue. If you already have a job and only have 40>years left on the planet, why risk it. But if you're going live though the American Apartheid State then I hope for your sake you have Holocaust Money.


----------



## Lone MacReady (Jan 21, 2021)

The best and greatest said:


> Also "Escape" implies people would actively stop you from leaving.
> 
> You can just leave.


Not with Coof lockdowns 2.0 comin


----------



## The best and greatest (Jan 21, 2021)

Lone MacReady said:


> Not with Coof lockdowns 2.0 comin


I mean you had time. Its not like you didn't know international travel restrictions would be coming with Biden.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jan 21, 2021)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> Convert to Judaism and you are pretty much guaranteed to be safe in America and you get an Israeli passport. It’s a year to convert but then you have the magical ability to call anything you don’t like anti-semitic and get automatic deference as a result. BLM didn’t burn down any synagogues, they know the score.


Don’t you have to get circumcised though? Like is it _really_ worth it to get a part of your dick chopped off?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 22, 2021)

Honestly, the best course of action if you're a poorfag isn't to escape from the United States but to escape into the United States and go for a rural part of a red state. Others bring that up and I'm inclined to agree.

If you've got money and you have a skill like coding, nursing, or one of the more useful and marketable STEM degrees, then your best bet is Eastern Europe or Southeast Asia. If you're a Jew, then there's Israel.

Go somewhere that's already kinda impoverished so the cost of living is lower than average and is less likely to be as fucked by the eternal lockdowns as the cities and suburbs or blue states.

Pretty much anywhere within Appalachia that isn't also in Virginia or Pennsylvania is a safe bet.

West Virginia in particular is a good locale, as is Eastern Kentucky and Northeastern Tennessee. 

West Virginia even has the bonus of not having a deep blue large city to cause a Manhattan Effect like Richmond and Washington DC did to Virginia or what Asheville and Atlanta are currently doing to North Carolina and Georgia.

The closest thing to a major city in West Virginia are Charleston and Huntington, and they're purple or light blue at best. The one major Democrat politician at the federal level from there is Joe Manchin of all people.

Another bonus about living in West Virginia would be that it's one of the few red states that doesn't attract Californian refugees or New Yorkers and DC douchebags. It was also a free state that opposed the Confederacy during the Civil War, so it's a lower priority for the revanchist "racial equity" politicians and is the Whitest state east of the Mississippi River.

The biggest drawbacks are the remoteness of the state and the fact it is an endemically impoverished area. If you've got some kind of skill or certification that can be easily marketed anywhere, that's not as big of an issue though but it is still something to consider.

I'm seriously thinking of moving there by the end of 2021 at the very latest and I've been working towards that even before 2020 started.

_*Montani Semper Liberi*_


----------



## TheRedChair (Jan 22, 2021)

TendieGremlin said:


> go to brazil


And get Robbed and Ass Raped by a Tranny.  And without any lube they will happily say to your sorry little culo.....

Double the penetration... double the fun....


----------



## Large (Jan 22, 2021)

Organize a mass migration to Alasca and overthrow the local goverment.
Noone will bother themselves with stopping you.


----------



## Caddchef (Jan 22, 2021)

Don't inflict your autism onto anywhere else, i guarantee they have better things to be dealing with.


----------



## Someone Awful (Jan 22, 2021)

FunPosting101 said:


> Honestly, having thought about this a bit, anyone really worried about this upcoming administration would be probably better off moving into the reddest of the red states instead of moving abroad. No need to learn a foreign language, and the culture there will certainly be easier to fit into then one in a completely different country.


What about just moving into a much redder part of the state?

For example, Texas is increasingly turning blue, but West Texas and and the Panhandle became redder. The state might be an unique case though since there was a significant movement among South Texans Hispanics to Trump. Worth noting that in Texas, almost every county except Bexar with a 50%+ Hispanic population voted more for Trump in 2020 than in 2016, even managed to flip Zapata County which hadn't happened in a century.

I'd say the Republicans should move to convince conservative and moderate Hispanics to vote for them, but I also think the party is screwed and we are headed towards a 2024 landslide for The Wicked Witch of Commiefornia.


----------



## Frostnipped Todger (Jan 22, 2021)

If you're genuine about wanting to move, and not just venting, move to Australia. If you have any kind of trade qualifications the money is good (unless you're an electrician, because we don't use your faggy 120v system, we use 240v). Of all the countries that I've visited, I'd only choose to live in the USA or Australia. We don't have all the American freedoms, but it's still pretty good. We have a vary varied climate (from Asian tropical in the north to Scottish cold in the south, plus a massive desert in the middle), the culture is really chilled out, and if you can hook up with an Australian girl (or guy, I won't judge), you can do a defacto visa and become a permanent resident.
We don't get to have all your cool guns, but I can legally go hunting every day of the year if I choose to.
Just try to avoid the cities, because they are pozzed as fuck, especially Melbourne and Sydney.
I live an hour from Melbourne, and except for the planes that pass overhead, you wouldn't know.
We also have a reasonably low cost of living, and wages are high.
Eta: I meet a lot of people who are from the UK doing unskilled labour work who are making $25+ an hour, so you don't need to be a skilled migrant, and working tourist visas last for 2 years if you want to try before you buy.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Large (Jan 23, 2021)

737 MAX Stan Account said:


> View attachment 1866234


Explains the obesity rate.


----------



## OrionBalls (Jan 23, 2021)

Learn how to wash dishes. You can earn your way across many parts of Europe looking for daily work as a dishwasher in restaurants. You dont even need to speak the language. Everywhere in the world, at this exact moment, there are dishes that need to be washed.


----------



## Smolrolls (Jan 23, 2021)

Smug Chuckler said:


> Learn to Code, become a Bitcoin Billionaire, or join a mercenary group and shoot sand people.


That's sand niggers, dear ser. Check your privelege.


LargeChoonger said:


> Ideally, we all band together and raid navy scrapyards to create a giant steel galleon the size of a city and go wherever we want


So ,mortal engines. Are there going to be battleship waifus ?






Chive Turkey said:


> In all seriousness though, where the fuck else would you run to? The US at least is sparse, lawful and decentralized enough to provide some stay of execution from the powers that be, most of the world is a lot worse in that regard. If you have to ask us for advice to find some Third World country to emigrate to, then that probably means it isn't that great an idea to begin with.


I hear the mountains in Pennsylvania would make nice hiding holes for some good ole fashion hide and seek reenactment like in Minecraft but less black and more star spangled banner (Well less black if you minus the coals there.



dopy said:


> several insane r*ght wingers believe that we are on the verge of civilizational collapse (within a couple hundred years) so forming smol communities now might not be a bad idea.


Screw you, that's my username


----------



## LargeChoonger (Jan 23, 2021)

Smolrolls said:


> So ,mortal engines. Are there going to be battleship waifus ?
> View attachment 1866803


Hell yeah


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Jan 23, 2021)

Large said:


> Explains the obesity rate.


"Properly implemented" socialism will fix that


----------



## Save Goober (Jan 23, 2021)

Croan Çhiollee said:


> If you're genuine about wanting to move, and not just venting, move to Australia. If you have any kind of trade qualifications the money is good (unless you're an electrician, because we don't use your faggy 120v system, we use 240v). Of all the countries that I've visited, I'd only choose to live in the USA or Australia. We don't have all the American freedoms, but it's still pretty good. We have a vary varied climate (from Asian tropical in the north to Scottish cold in the south, plus a massive desert in the middle), the culture is really chilled out, and if you can hook up with an Australian girl (or guy, I won't judge), you can do a defacto visa and become a permanent resident.


How much do Australians mind people from the US moving there? Does the southern part of Australia have the massive spiders and other horrifying creatures?

I've also wanted to leave the US for awhile, and not just because of current year shenanigans, though that certainly doesn't help.
I'd like to find somewhere cold, most of the digital nomad meme types seem to go to tropical countries. I know Canada is an obvious choice but I'm not sure i'm interested. I can learn a new language, but it's obviously helpful if they use a lot of English.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 23, 2021)

Croan Çhiollee said:


> If you're genuine about wanting to move, and not just venting, move to Australia. If you have any kind of trade qualifications the money is good (unless you're an electrician, because we don't use your faggy 120v system, we use 240v). Of all the countries that I've visited, I'd only choose to live in the USA or Australia. We don't have all the American freedoms, but it's still pretty good. We have a vary varied climate (from Asian tropical in the north to Scottish cold in the south, plus a massive desert in the middle), the culture is really chilled out, and if you can hook up with an Australian girl (or guy, I won't judge), you can do a defacto visa and become a permanent resident.
> We don't get to have all your cool guns, but I can legally go hunting every day of the year if I choose to.
> Just try to avoid the cities, because they are pozzed as fuck, especially Melbourne and Sydney.
> I live an hour from Melbourne, and except for the planes that pass overhead, you wouldn't know.
> ...



If you're fleeing America to escape the influence of the Woke Left, then Australia's one of the worst countries to visit. Sorry, but no.

Aussies are kind of like TERF's in the sense that they're turbo-woke on everything except one specific issue (China for Australia, troons for TERF's) and I'd rather be dead than live in Australia or Northern Europe.

Granted, Australia is better than Germany, Sweden, or the UK but I'd only consider moving to Australia as an absolute last resort.


----------



## Smolrolls (Jan 23, 2021)

I'm curious which countries, third-world or not, would be the best places to go to away from the United States while Mister. Let me be clear... *squints at teleprompter* is still around and not coofing. @Syaoran Li , @Harvey Danger , any takers, any suggestions?


> Yog-Sothoth said:
> Do whatever the chinks tell you to?


Do 3-D waifu pillows count, Mihoyo tech otakus saving the world? What about our future waifu sex-bots, sorry housewives?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 23, 2021)

Smolrolls said:


> I'm curious which countries, third-world or not, would be the best places to go to away from the United States while Mister. Let me be clear... *squints at teleprompter* is still around and not coofing. @Syaoran Li , @Harvey Danger , any takers, any suggestions?
> 
> Do 3-D waifu pillows count, Mihoyo tech otakus saving the world? What about our future waifu sex-bots, sorry housewives?



Hmm, I'd say there's Cambodia and the Philippines if you're going for Southeast Asia. US dollars go a lot farther there too.

For Europe, go for somewhere in Southern Europe or Eastern Europe. Avoid Northern Europe like the plague.


----------



## Frostnipped Todger (Jan 23, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> If you're fleeing America to escape the influence of the Woke Left, then Australia's one of the worst countries to visit. Sorry, but no.
> 
> Aussies are kind of like TERF's in the sense that they're turbo-woke on everything except one specific issue (China for Australia, troons for TERF's) and I'd rather be dead than live in Australia or Northern Europe.
> 
> Granted, Australia is better than Germany, Sweden, or the UK but I'd only consider moving to Australia as an absolute last resort.


If you live in a major city/watch mainstream media, I totally agree. 
If you get out of the cities though, most of us are "live and let live" and the more rural you get the more it becomes "leave me alone". 
Not to suggest that Australians are based shitlords, but in my experience, most people aren't particularly interested in woke shit except for the loud voices on social media. 
Of course ymmv..


----------



## Frostnipped Todger (Jan 23, 2021)

melty said:


> How much do Australians mind people from the US moving there? Does the southern part of Australia have the massive spiders and other horrifying creatures?
> 
> I've also wanted to leave the US for awhile, and not just because of current year shenanigans, though that certainly doesn't help.
> I'd like to find somewhere cold, most of the digital nomad meme types seem to go to tropical countries. I know Canada is an obvious choice but I'm not sure i'm interested. I can learn a new language, but it's obviously helpful if they use a lot of English.


We are inundated with people from all over, so another American wouldn't bother anyone. 
The southern states do have spiders, sharks, and snakes, but no crocodiles. I spend a lot of time in the forest, and I would see maybe two snakes a year. The dangerous animals thing is basically a meme. 
If I didn't have family connections in Victoria, I'd live in Tasmania, it's a beautiful place with a great independent spirit. Victoria has the best laws with regards to hunting, so I'm happy here though.


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 23, 2021)

WTF you mean with "traditional engineering"? mechanical? civil? hydraulic? there's a bunch of different engineerings before computers showed up

And unless you go to a country with no industry whatsoever there will always be demand for engineers, if you know what you're doing


----------



## Spooky Doot Skelly (Jan 23, 2021)

cybertoaster said:


> WTF you mean with "traditional engineering"? mechanical? civil? hydraulic? there's a bunch of different engineerings before computers showed up
> 
> And unless you go to a country with no industry whatsoever there will always be demand for engineers, if you know what you're doing


I'm a subset of civil, but I know lots of engineers who transition between similar disciplines (wastewater treatment going to a chemical job, structural going to a CM job, etc.) which is why I grouped them together separate from software """engineering""" - also since most of them tie you down to the area you are working in as opposed to jobs that can be more remote. Especially since I do site visits.


----------



## Stoneheart (Jan 23, 2021)

Well there is always Tortuga...


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 23, 2021)

mr spongecake said:


> I'm a subset of civil, but I know lots of engineers who transition between similar disciplines (wastewater treatment going to a chemical job, structural going to a CM job, etc.) which is why I grouped them together separate from software """engineering""" - also since most of them tie you down to the area you are working in as opposed to jobs that can be more remote. Especially since I do site visits.


Great you can work anywhere there, but you will probably have a much shittier wage than in the states


----------



## Smolrolls (Jan 23, 2021)

Since we're talking about leaving America, after one side is hatin on America so go rural if your low on shekels, what laptops, brands, would you recommend that's not only portable but you can easily take apart and repair, unlike say an Acer, and has high enough specs to program, do graphic design, play games, and maybe run a small forum site in case Kiwifarms gets shutdown again?

What about software's that lets you do your work in secret or hide your browsing if you want to bug out deep in rural america?


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Jan 23, 2021)

I thought you had legal guns to fight against muh tyranny but the average American is just as likely to flee like a Venezuelan without giving any fight for much much less than Venezuelans endured, is not like the USA is a commie dictatorship or that is economically ruined, is jut a first world country where a neoliberal candidate right wingers don't like won.

 You are gonna enjoy the rest of the world if you are so triggered anyways because there´s hardly any right wing conservative fantasyland where you make as much money than in america without any socialist political parties around. You could try going to Japan i guess, and become a gaijin foreign immigrant with a different culture trying to be a part of an homogeneus nation, the exact thing right wingers complain so much about, which is ironic.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Jan 24, 2021)

TheRedChair said:


> And get Robbed and Ass Raped by a Tranny.  And without any lube they will happily say to your sorry little culo.....
> 
> Double the penetration... double the fun....


I can confirm that this has never happened to me in brazil, cuz we stone trannies and shit


----------



## brentkanaris (Jan 24, 2021)

cybertoaster said:


> WTF you mean with "traditional engineering"? mechanical? civil? hydraulic? there's a bunch of different engineerings before computers showed up
> 
> And unless you go to a country with no industry whatsoever there will always be demand for engineers, if you know what you're doing





mr spongecake said:


> I'm a subset of civil, but I know lots of engineers who transition between similar disciplines (wastewater treatment going to a chemical job, structural going to a CM job, etc.) which is why I grouped them together separate from software """engineering""" - also since most of them tie you down to the area you are working in as opposed to jobs that can be more remote. Especially since I do site visits.



So where do you place electrical engineering (not just the electronics part either)?


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jan 24, 2021)

America is the greatest country period. No need to leave. Everywhere else is inferior by default as those locations are not The United States Of America, Land Of The Free, Home Of The Brave, and Leader Of The Free World. USA! USA! USA!


----------



## Spooky Doot Skelly (Jan 24, 2021)

brentkanaris said:


> So where do you place electrical engineering (not just the electronics part either)?


It depends, but I'd lump it in "traditional" my definition is pretty vague though lol


----------



## Someone Awful (Jan 24, 2021)

I don't see the point in escaping to another country just to escape wokeism. Be real, that's at best a temporary solution. You might not be around it for a little while but eventually, it will come and then what? Are you going to move to a deserted island and try to live as a hermit?

There is no escaping wokeism. If you live in the United States, you should not move unless you absolutely love a different country that much that you want to integrate into it for the rest of your life. We're still the wealthiest country in the world and everywhere else is either,

- Even more woke
- Much worse living standards
- Much more authoritarian

We are going to have to get used to living with it no matter what. You're better off figuring out how to work around the harsh mechanisms that are coming. If you absolutely want to stave it off for a little longer, you can try moving to say, the Appalachian like Syaoran Li said, but if you want a long-term solution for dealing with this, you're going to have to get creative about it.

I also don't think going hermit is a solution, unless again, you decide to move somewhere government will never want to touch like Antarctica. Even working from home like I see a friend of mine propose involves dealing with wokeism.


----------



## Large (Jan 24, 2021)

Someone Awful said:


> We're still the wealthiest country in the world


According to this, you're the 22nd wealthiest country.


----------



## Someone Awful (Jan 24, 2021)

Large said:


> According to this, you're the 22nd wealthiest country.


Was talking nominal GDP, which still has us on top.


----------



## Large (Jan 24, 2021)

Someone Awful said:


> Was talking nominal GDP, which still has us on top.


5th in per capita


----------



## DeadFish (Jan 24, 2021)

If you are an engineer (with keen politcal and social instincts) then go to some underdeveloped nation who needs help building infrastructure.

Pick the right location and you'll be appreciated and might be featured as last king of scottland type deal.


This might be the best outcome you might get. Most interesting too

Whatever you choose know this:
All your creature comforts of yesteryear are gone for good. You will never get them back. Embrace the suck and pick the least shitty option


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Jan 24, 2021)

furūtsu said:


> America isn't a commie shithole yet, far from it, and (rate me optimistic if you please) I doubt it will become one anytime soon. If the US falls, given that it's the defacto global superpower at the moment, the rest of the world is going to be fucked to varying degrees anyway.
> 
> That being said, I've heard Poland's cost of living is pretty cheap, and most Poles speak English well enough that you don't have to be fluent in their language though it definitely helps. Learn to code and you could probably have it pretty decent there. You wouldn't be living the high life but Poland is far less pro-censorship than the USA and their women are less fat.
> 
> Edit: honestly you could apply what I wrote above to most ex-Soviet countries excluding Russia.


Lived in Russia (and for a brief period in Latvia) not long ago and it was very affordable. The cost of living there is really low and so are the taxes. Getting a visa for entry is a bit of a hassle but I'd say it was definitely worth it. Saint Petersburg is a gorgeous city with top-tier cheap public transport (which is also very well maintained and clean - it has one of the best metro systems ever constructed) and a very, very vibrant cultural center with plenty of opera houses, orchestra halls, museums, palaces, etc. The rail system is also quite good and there's a new high-speed link that can take you to Moscow from SPb in three hours, and there are suburban trains to take you into the countryside if that's your preference. 

Coming back to the states caused some extreme counter-cultureshock and it was pretty jarring seeing how shallow its culture had become. Also I hate being forced to use a car to get anywhere.


----------



## A shitty ass clover (Jan 24, 2021)

learn whatever the fuck you want but get certificiations.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm not running from this.  Running won't solve a damned thing.


----------



## Tookie (Jan 24, 2021)

Someone Awful said:


> What about just moving into a much redder part of the state?
> 
> For example, Texas is increasingly turning blue, but West Texas and and the Panhandle became redder. The state might be an unique case though since there was a significant movement among South Texans Hispanics to Trump. Worth noting that in Texas, almost every county except Bexar with a 50%+ Hispanic population voted more for Trump in 2020 than in 2016, even managed to flip Zapata County which hadn't happened in a century.
> 
> I'd say the Republicans should move to convince conservative and moderate Hispanics to vote for them, but I also think the party is screwed and we are headed towards a 2024 landslide for The Wicked Witch of Commiefornia.


That's a terrible idea. Every time urban areas reach a tipping point and turn a red state to blue, the blue state government starts vindictively fucking with everyone in the more rural areas.


----------



## brentkanaris (Jan 24, 2021)

Someone Awful said:


> I don't see the point in escaping to another country just to escape wokeism. Be real, that's at best a temporary solution. You might not be around it for a little while but eventually, it will come and then what? Are you going to move to a deserted island and try to live as a hermit?
> 
> There is no escaping wokeism. If you live in the United States, you should not move unless you absolutely love a different country that much that you want to integrate into it for the rest of your life. We're still the wealthiest country in the world and everywhere else is either,
> 
> ...



Quit the delusion. Woke America means worse living standards and more authoritarianism. If you think the woke is global spreading to every corner, then you'd have a bit of a point. But many would rather downgrade and be hermits to not be miserable than stay to cling to a lifestyle that's dying anyway.


----------



## Someone Awful (Jan 24, 2021)

brentkanaris said:


> Quit the delusion. Woke America means worse living standards and more authoritarianism. *If you think the woke is global spreading to every corner, then you'd have a bit of a point.* But many would rather downgrade and be hermits to not be miserable than stay to cling to a lifestyle that's dying anyway.


But that's the thing, wokeism is coming everywhere. A lot of people, myself included, used to think that Japan was resistant from this due to its homogeneous population. Now we have Capcom using #BlackLivesMatter as a way to justify sanitizing their contents and HR department are being set up in entertainment industries. If Woke American means decreasing living standards and more authoritarianism, then that also applies to other countries people are fleeing to. Eastern Europe and Southeast Asia are not immuned to this problem because wokeism is a cultural problem, not a racial one.

That's not to say you shouldn't make major changes to your life to be happier, there's a reason why consoom is a meme. But there are better ways to improve your life than outright disassociating from society because even in the future, there will be non-woke people who share similar concerns about where their culture is at and those are people worth getting to know.


----------



## DeadFish (Jan 24, 2021)

Someone Awful said:


> But that's the thing, wokeism is coming everywhere. A lot of people, myself included, used to think that Japan was resistant from this due to its homogeneous population. Now we have Capcom using #BlackLivesMatter as a way to justify sanitizing their contents and HR department are being set up in entertainment industries. If Woke American means decreasing living standards and more authoritarianism, then that also applies to other countries people are fleeing to. Eastern Europe and Southeast Asia are not immuned to this problem because wokeism is a cultural problem, not a racial one.
> 
> That's not to say you shouldn't make major changes to your life to be happier, there's a reason why consoom is a meme. But there are better ways to improve your life than outright disassociating from society because even in the future, there will be non-woke people who share similar concerns about where their culture is at and those are people worth getting to know.


Sometimes the best way to fight against something is stop supporting both sides. Leaving one way. If Op leaves thats less of their economic input keeping the system alive.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jan 24, 2021)

brentkanaris said:


> Quit the delusion. Woke America means worse living standards and more authoritarianism. If you think the woke is global spreading to every corner, then you'd have a bit of a point. But many would rather downgrade and be hermits to not be miserable than stay to cling to a lifestyle that's dying anyway.


Eventually. The events of 2020 was this country getting flushed and we're circling the drain now. I doubt there's any hope for a non-authoritarian America in the future when at best you'll get another Trump who will make a few token efforts to reverse things here and there and not pass anything new. To truly excise the cancer in the US means authoritarianism just aimed at the "bad guys" and America being America it's inevitable a few non-bad guys will be caught up in it and we'll probably sacrifice some freedoms here and there.

So it's a choice of "which sort of authoritarianism do you want to live under?" and I think anyone who hates wokeness would do well to look into Russia or China. Russia might have some issues in the future when Putin dies and they're target no. 1 for the neocons/neolibs in the US, but there's more cultural similarities (shared European heritage), the language is easier, and it's not as filthy and nasty as China (it's more decay than Chinese laziness). It's an interesting and beautiful country and the reason the neocons/neolibs hate Russia so much is because they see modern Russia as leading the charge against globalism like the Soviets led the charge against capitalism.

China is a rising superpower, there's lots of jobs for whites, and is not likely to have a war with the US since the globalists are making big bucks off Chinese capitalism. Yeah their culture and society is shit (I've heard nothing good about Americans/Europeans who have to deal with Chinese businesses/government), the government is even more totalitarian than Russia, and you're likely to have your life fucked up by their utter lack of quality control (be it food, building codes, pollution, or disease research institutes) but it's guaranteed to be the number two or dare I say NUMBAH WAN country in a few decades simply because of economics and their vast network of spies in businesses and governments worldwide. No better place to be during the Second American Civil War than in a shiny Shanghai apartment looking at CCP-created Weibo memes.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Jan 24, 2021)

Someone Awful said:


> east Asia are





Someone Awful said:


> because wokeism is a cultural problem, not a racial one.


if it's not a racial problem how come only white people are woke?

This entire thread is American cope. You're no longer a democracy, you're fat, you're ugly, your people are stupid, 9/11 was good, and now you're cowards. Americans are like animals that deserve to be killed


----------



## Odnovo (Jan 24, 2021)

I doubt that America is going to become fully *WOKE*. That hivemind shit only works in the cities, depends on a thriving economy (which we will soon not have), and there has been a slowly growing backlash against it over the past year or so.


----------



## All Cops Are Based (Jan 25, 2021)

Odnovo said:


> I doubt that America is going to become fully *WOKE*. That hivemind shit only works in the cities, depends on a thriving economy (which we will soon not have), and there has been a slowly growing backlash against it over the past year or so.


It slowly trickles outside the cities though. If you ask some of your older relatives who live in the middle of nowhere if they've read the best-selling white guilt bible 'White Fragility,' you might be surprised.  
But. At the end of the day, with wokeness, we're seeing Christianity getting supplanted with a secular equivalent that fulfills a lot of the same roles (filling that void where people want to put a sense of existential purpose, grappling with "sin" or "privilege" as it's called now, etc). And like any dominant religion/belief system, there will be die-hards and suckups to the priesthood, and conversely there will be people who pay the bare minimum lip service to avoid confrontation while really just wanting to live their lives.

It's going to color our lives in a negative way probably indefinitely, but most people will fundamentally just still be people who act like people.


----------



## Large (Jan 25, 2021)

Zionald BLUMPF said:


> A great in-depth video explaining the end goal of Wokeism/Great Reset/Woke Capital (not conspiratorial/wignat shit). Essentially, in the West in {X} few years, you will own nothing, and rent everything from a few big corporations. There will be zero physical money, wholly digital, and only through the select few big banks. You're a criminal on the run? You can't even buy McDonald's without a debit/etc. card that's in your name. Anyone who dissents/is cancelled will instantly lose their rented home, rented car, and have their bank accounts/cards frozen. That's the endgame of the digital economy/great reset. Make everything digital and rented so everything can be easily taken away. It's modeled after, as Keith Woods argues, the english Feudal System from the middle ages, where most of the population owned nothing and lived on farms governed by Lords. Just watch the video; my summary is shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This "Keith Woods" seems to be an unironic nazbol.


			https://www.youtube.com/c/RexImperator/videos
		



			https://mobile.twitter.com/KeithWoodsYT
		



			https://twitter.com/Imperator_Rex
		









						Ｃｏｎｔｉｎｕｕｍ
					

Ｃｏｎｔｉｎｕｕｍ. 19,215 likes · 23 talking about this. Interest




					www.facebook.com
				





			https://www.israellycool.com/2020/05/17/anti-zionist-not-antisemite-of-the-day-keith-woods/


----------



## Rufus with the gold tooth (Jan 25, 2021)

albert chan said:


> Learn different languages, including Chinese and Japanese. Learning about coding is second nature, but not to the tech-illiterate.



   Simply learning a new language will not get you an income .
You dont get paid to speak to people in their own language .


----------



## RussianParasite (Jan 25, 2021)

OP, you can always teach English in another country. There are a few companies that hire native English speakers and send them abroad (used to be China/Russia mostly but there are other opportunities as well). You will likely have to wait for COVID to end, but I imagine they’ll be back in business soon.

Every country has its issues. You’ll escape the US and just find new ones, but it is still worth getting out and seeing the world for yourself!


----------



## The Grinch (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm not running from the U.S. due to wokism, but the fact that the government steadily has become more and more hostile towards American citizens. I'm talking about things like:

1) Equifax and countless other corporations leaking personal data of almost every single American citizen and facing zero consequences for their actions.
2) NSA spying on Americans, treating us like criminals simply because we exist.
3) Unfair taxes on cryptocurrencies. I read the other day that the IRS now wants you to be double taxed, where you get taxed on the value of crypto that you hold AND when you convert the crypto to fiat.

I've been looking into Latin American countries like Brazil or Columbia, and even places like Cuba to live in. If anyone is from a Spanish country then can you please share your thoughts on life there for people with advanced degrees in life sciences (researchers).

Thank you


----------



## Had (Mar 14, 2021)

I myself am leaving the states within 2 months here

1) I have always wanted to go into a military career and the us despite it's passion for vets
doesn't tend to do so well with supporting them when they get out or not putting them in harms way with pointless wars
2) The US is a horrible place to be if you are young and have a lack of assets housing? healthcare? good fucking luck mate
3) Political climate, I know Joe Rogan and others have been talking about muh civil war for a long time now but after seeing my city burn down
and losing power and internet because of Political vandalism and I can't see this shit slowing down
4) The lockdown in northen states, I haven't been able to go outside all fucking year, The only time I was able to actually do shit was when I was down south
5) Immigration issues despite being in the us since 2014 I'm still facing basic Immigration issues, when covid happed The us Immigration office shut down and at this point I've sure they have literally no idea who is and isn't legally allowed to stay in the us.
6) If you can work online why live in the states? One of the smarted men I've ever met just lives
in the 3rd world where everything costs a fuckin penny guy lives like a fucking king working a middle class job

I'd like to come back to america when I'm older, have assets and a family, but josh is right the us will no doubt be crazy for the next ten years and if you can do nothing else try to at least set yourself up in a southern state, and get yourself a fucking passport!


----------



## Tookie (Mar 14, 2021)

The Grinch said:


> I've been looking into Latin American countries like Brazil or Columbia, and even places like Cuba to live in. If anyone is from a Spanish country then can you please share your thoughts on life there for people with advanced degrees in life sciences (researchers).


I know people in Latin America with advanced degrees in things like biology and they're all desperate to escape to Europe because researchers are paid shit in the region. Most of them have ended up doing things like working in pharmacies or unrelated businesses because it pays better.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Mar 14, 2021)

Zionald BLUMPF said:


> A great in-depth video explaining the end goal of Wokeism/Great Reset/Woke Capital (not conspiratorial/wignat shit). Essentially, in the West in {X} few years, you will own nothing, and rent everything from a few big corporations. There will be zero physical money, wholly digital, and only through the select few big banks. You're a criminal on the run? You can't even buy McDonald's without a debit/etc. card that's in your name. Anyone who dissents/is cancelled will instantly lose their rented home, rented car, and have their bank accounts/cards frozen. That's the endgame of the digital economy/great reset. Make everything digital and rented so everything can be easily taken away. It's modeled after, as Keith Woods argues, the english Feudal System from the middle ages, where most of the population owned nothing and lived on farms governed by Lords. Just watch the video; my summary is shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keith Woods is my favourite Muslim.


----------



## Cool Dog (Mar 15, 2021)

To where? consider there are far more people trying to go to burgerland than to escape it

What does that tells you?


----------



## lurk_moar (Mar 15, 2021)

Protip: Do your research before picking a very specialized major in college.

My degree is awesome in the states, but abroad it is worthless without more schooling and even moar exams.

I heard that teaching English in Asia is awesome as long as you are not black or a fat fuck.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Mar 15, 2021)

Cool Dog said:


> To where? consider there are far more people trying to go to burgerland than to escape it
> 
> What does that tells you?


Unironically I'm considering moving to the USA post my PhD. The USA is kinda shitty right now; but it's still the best of the West. You can live like a king in some 3rd world shithole if you have a decent job and move there. But you'll also be living in a 3rd world shithole.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Mar 16, 2021)

Had said:


> I know Joe Rogan and others have been talking about muh civil war for a long time now but after seeing my city burn down
> and losing power and internet because of Political vandalism and I can't see this shit slowing down


Joe Rogan is a retard. And I don't even think he talks about civil war lest spotify ban him. Joe Rogan is a pussy, I hate him


----------



## Cool Dog (Mar 16, 2021)

Johan Schmidt said:


> Unironically I'm considering moving to the USA post my PhD. The USA is kinda shitty right now; but it's still the best of the West. You can live like a king in some 3rd world shithole if you have a decent job and move there. But you'll also be living in a 3rd world shithole.


Its what yanks dont get, the third world is cheap but everything there is cheap and bad quality, also theres real crime not sissy shit like baltimore or detroit, just watch any videos from brasil

Good luck getting in burgerland tho


----------



## Helvítis Túristi (Mar 17, 2021)

I've always had plans to leave the US, but the situation is just escalating so that I want to leave sooner. I have friends in the country I want to move in, I like the culture, and can speak the language in the survival setting. Right now, I'm just trying to get more fluent while looking at jobs.


----------



## I Love Beef (Aug 2, 2021)

These comments have aged nicely.

I wonder what effects the 2020 Tokyo Olympics, Simone Biles's act of quitting, and Chris Chan's tranny incest fucking of his mom will do for the wokes now?

I'd say my plan, but I'd be powerleveling. At best, it would have to come at a life or death exodus take refuge sort of crisis, or being loaded with money and influence to have fuck you money I could just use.

Either way, I'm staying and fighting.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 2, 2021)

If I could, I think I'd consider leaving Earth entirely.

This planet isn't that great.

(although living in a spacecraft or space colony may not be that healthy)



Helvítis Túristi said:


> I want to leave sooner.


Could the "New Normal" throw a wrench in those plans?


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Aug 2, 2021)

The Shadow said:


> Do it the old fashioned way and join the French Foreign Legion.


But then you would have to live in France.


I Love Beef said:


> These comments have aged nicely.
> 
> I wonder what effects the 2020 Tokyo Olympics, Simone Biles's act of quitting, and Chris Chan's tranny incest fucking of his mom will do for the wokes now?
> 
> ...


Can we have the optimistic sticker back? I think this comment really deserves it. I don't like all of this bullshit coming from the lefties, but "What will X do for the wokes now" has been a talking point for half a decade and nothing has come of it.


----------



## draggs (Aug 2, 2021)

It is not a good idea to escape the US and you're unironically a complete retard if you unironically think it is.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Aug 2, 2021)

draggs said:


> It is not a good idea to escape the US and you're a complete retard if you unironically think it is.


Well, if you have the a skillset that lets you find employment anywhere, the knowledge needed to assimilate into a new culture, and no obligations that tie you to this country then what's wrong with wanting to leave the US and set up shop somewhere else?


----------



## LTO Data Cartridge (Aug 2, 2021)

AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> But then you would have to live in France.
> 
> Can we have the optimistic sticker back? I think this comment really deserves it. I don't like all of this bullshit coming from the lefties, but "What will X do for the wokes now" has been a talking point for half a decade and nothing has come of it.


At the very least it seems to have died down in the past year. I remember even on this forum every other day you'd have people posting about how the "pendulum" (completely fake and meaningless concept) would "swing back" _any day now guys_. Total thought terminating cliche. The  left has shown that it is totally competent at continuing to shift the Overton window indefinitely because most people have the memory of a goldfish.

As for the thread topic, my family has lived in this country for seven generations. I am an American through and through and will never abandon this nation even if it kills me. I've thought about vanishing into Russia but the United States is the only place where I'll ever feel at home with my people.


----------



## draggs (Aug 2, 2021)

AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> Well, if you have the a skillset that lets you find employment anywhere, the knowledge needed to assimilate into a new culture, and no obligations that tie you to this country then what's wrong with wanting to leave the US and set up shop somewhere else?


How many more conditions you want to put on the question to make it as favorable to your opinion as possible lol

What's wrong is there is no country you can go to where you will be less vulnerable to the vicissitudes of the State which will consider you its property to a varying but larger degree than in the US, or the vicissitudes of a populace that is unwelcoming to foreigners to a varying degree once again larger than the US.

You must have a very particular skillset to be valuable enough to be insulated from that bullshit to the degree you are insulated more or less without effort or any valuable skills in Murica. Just by living here. 

Now cry about muh ded nigger country or something.


----------



## Friendly_AI (Aug 2, 2021)

It is kind of surreal to see people say they want to leave the US, knowing how many people would sell their soul and body just to set a foot in the states, sometimes illegally. Not that it should be a reason to stay, but just keep that in mind.

And as it had been said in the thread, no country is heaven on earth. If you think you would be free from government surveillance (especially in Russia/China), laugh at yourself before everyone laughs at you.

Learning how to teach the language is also important, if people want to follow the route of "moving to another country to teach my native language". Honestly, it's not the best paying option, but a viable one for English.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Aug 2, 2021)

draggs said:


> How many more conditions you want to put on the question to make it as favorable to your opinion as possible lol
> 
> What's wrong is there is no country you can go to where you will be less vulnerable to the vicissitudes of the State which will consider you its property to a varying but larger degree than in the US, or the vicissitudes of a populace that is unwelcoming to foreigners to a varying degree once again larger than the US.
> 
> ...


I'm adding these conditions, because if you're a white guy with no useful skill set who only speaks English and you decide to throw a dart at a map and move to whatever country it lands on, because you don't like America then you're a retard.  I'm not trying to trick anyone that's just the reality of the situation. Moving to a new country that you have no connection to is hard and most people probably shouldn't try it. 

You are right that other countries have problems, but I think that the important thing is whether or not the country you're in sees you as a threat. Lots of foreign countries will probably try to get money out of American expats/immigrants one way or another, but I don't think they care about anything beyond that. America on the other hand, if the people in power here see you as a threat they will eventually try to turn the whole system against you. It would be hard having to kiss some state's ass all the time, but that would be better than worrying about the government coming after you.


----------



## A Logging Company (Aug 2, 2021)

Friendly_AI said:


> It is kind of surreal to see people say they want to leave the US, knowing how many people would sell their soul and body just to set a foot in the states, sometimes illegally. Not that it should be a reason to stay, but just keep that in mind.


Very good point. I'm deadset on getting out of the US for at least a few years by the Spring of next year (if not sooner). I unironically learn2code to do so. But one of the pills I had to swallow when doing research was in terms of large countries, the United States is still the best country to live in *at the moment*.

But the big factor is the US is doomed for all around severe decline. "Wokeism" is just one of its symptoms. The current up-and-coming generation of elites are some of the most neurotic, incompetent, out-of-touch, and over-socialized to ever hold important titles and be trusted to make decisions. How they handled the election and the fallout is a sign of what they are willing to not even compromise for power.

The average age of a CEO is mid 50's, meaning it's currently Gen-X in charge at most places, with Millennials filling middle management and older M's making their way into upper management,  _and look at how much damaged they've already done._. In 5 to 10 years *every industry is going to be as Woke as the tech industry, if not more so.* And Woke shit will be the least of our worries. I can only imagine what kind of industry and society wide failures and collapses these fucking faggots are going to cause, oversee, and some how fuck up even more. Corona is just the canary in the coal mine for what the future has in store. The only hope I have is they will be so incompetent and cause such a massive crash, decentralized block-chains take over, and the elite are supplanted and made subservient to defi degens; not unlike Romans having to bow down to Germanic warlords.

And there is a certain freedom that comes with being a foreigner, like people won't care about opinions you have that are highly polarizing at home. Worst comes to worst, I catch some STDs in South East Asia and come back Freedomland, with hopefully some actual freedom still intact.


----------



## L50LasPak (Aug 2, 2021)

When you're born on this planet, you're given one ticket to the freakshow. When you're born in the USA, you've given a front row seat.

I'll be damned if I give up my seat just as the show is getting really good.


----------



## niqlo (Aug 4, 2021)

I want to go there. I come from a boring place where nothing ever happens, compared to the US. I'm thinking of doing gonzo journalism, writing a book or something in the future. I could go there, travel around, look at weird stuff, talk to weird people, go to weird places, then document my travels somehow. That'd be cool.


----------



## Travoltron (Aug 6, 2021)

niqlo said:


> I want to go there. I come from a boring place where nothing ever happens


You don't know how good you have it, then.

I've lived overseas. I liked how I could go outside after dark and not worry about getting beaten by thugs. I liked being able to park a car somewhere and not have it burgled or stripped when I return. I liked not having to deal with crazy people on public transit. I liked not having to deal with stinking, thieving bums being above the law and setting up homeless camps everywhere. I liked not having race riots. I liked looking at people and not seeing rolls of tatted-up fat. I liked seeing pretty young women with no blue hair dye. I liked not having to look at troons.

I could go on forever. America has sucked ever since 9/11 and is only getting worse. I had the chance to make a career abroad just before everything went to shit and it's my life's biggest regret not taking that opportunity.


----------



## Deadwaste (Aug 6, 2021)

escaping america is like that one eagles song: you can check out any time you like but you can never leave

followed by like a 5 minute long guitar solo


----------



## Dindus (Aug 6, 2021)

Lmao so much seppo cope in this thread


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Aug 6, 2021)

Friendly_AI said:


> It is kind of surreal to see people say they want to leave the US, knowing how many people would sell their soul and body just to set a foot in the states, sometimes illegally. Not that it should be a reason to stay, but just keep that in mind.



One man's trash is another man's treasure.


----------



## ReturnedHermit (Aug 6, 2021)

Some people living in the US have this problem of being outcompeted by others all over the world in a country that is very pro immigration. Many Americans are just fine with their situation, others are doing really well. What sparks these discussions about abandoning ship? It would be jaded of me to assume this is all meant to demoralize Americans.
If you are in the economic "rust belt" so to speak, straddling the middle class of 20 years ago and sinking into the lower class of today, I don't think emigrating will solve your problem.
To all those people: I think it is an issue of mindset. Maybe you see your country and your place in it through the lens of an outdated myth. Maybe you are too caught up in anger, anxiety, depression, and addiction to be your best self. Maybe you fell into the trap of internalizing the value system of your enemies without making a conscious choice to join them. I could maybe all day, it's a problem with my writing I am trying to shore up. 
The point I want to make is that the people with the skills and wealth to leave this country for something better have no reason to do so because they can insulate themselves from the worst aspects of the decline. If you refuse to insulate yourself, you have a fixation with the abyss that will only harm you and never accomplish anything productive. On the other hand, if you are being outcompeted in this country you will be outcompeted in others. You're acclimated to a sterile, simple culture designed to import cheap labor and get them "spun up" as quickly as possible. A "real" culture will present new obstacles of language, customs, in-group preference, the reputation of Americans abroad and much more.
If you consider yourself an American standing for "real American values" you still have to win the power game required to enforce those values. Having no choice but to overcome an impossible enemy should be a dream come true for all you kids raised by Nintendo and cartoon network.


----------

